# Just another day in a Muslim hellhole (Iran killing stray dogs with acid)



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2015)

Yup, Iran killing dogs with acid injections. Motherfuckers!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 11, 2015)

If we caught someone torturing animals we say he was a serial killer in waiting.

Now we have an entire population of budding serial killers.

IDGAF about religion but people torturing innocent dogs for fun really pisses me off


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> If we caught someone torturing animals we say he was a serial killer in waiting.
> 
> Now we have an entire population of budding serial killers.
> 
> IDGAF about religion but people torturing innocent dogs for fun really pisses me off



They're not doing it for fun. It's state controlled animal control; and as Muslims generally consider dogs to be vile creatures, they don't give a sh*t that they're making the dogs suffer. They see non-muslims in the same way.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 11, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > If we caught someone torturing animals we say he was a serial killer in waiting.
> ...



Sorry if they didn't like torturing dog they would euthanize them humanely

And the fact that muslims think dogs are vile creatures is just one more reason to dislike them


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 11, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yup, Iran killing dogs with acid injections. Motherfuckers!



Ya I'm sure the 95%+ the ASPCA kills with whatever chemical is a cakewalk. If it's such a pleasant way to die why don't we use it for lethal injection?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 11, 2015)

Seems everything is anti iran now.  Use to be anti Iraq.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 11, 2015)

There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 11, 2015)

And yet, there are those who care and are trying to make a difference.  Instead of empty villifying, because this thread is really just a vehicle - why don't you support those who are trying to change things?  Street dogs are horribly treated in most 3rd world countries - and even in supposedly civilized countries like Russia (remember what they did to prepare for the Olympics?).  In China - dog's are meat, packed into tiny areas like battery chickens and abuse of street dogs is rampant.  Animal cruelty in China exposed as dogs killed in street by laughing mob including police World News Daily Express

In my state's shelters we have dogs and cats still stuffed into gas chambers or shot.  Muslim countries are among the worst but hardly alone.  However - there are people despertely trying to change the culture (and yes, they too are Muslims).


This is a shelter I support:  Vafa Animal Shelter
Vafa Animal Shelter Facebook

They do an incredible job, against incredible odds in a country living under a strict theocratic government.  The people trying to make a difference - and many of the adopters of these dogs - are also Muslims.  It is not uncommon for dogs to be found injured by cars and left there to survive.  The culture is quite callous to stray dogs.  Anyone willing to put their money where their mouths are and help these wonderful people make a difference?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2015)

^^^
Who says I'm not for any of the things you speak of? But what you speak of is completely contrary to the point. People who do these things lack character. What is the root of character in Iran and the Middle East in general?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 11, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> Who says I'm not for any of the things you speak of? But what you speak of is completely contrary to the point. People who do these things lack character. What is the root of character in Iran and the Middle East in general?



The root of the character lies in the very people trying to change the culture.

What is the root of character in China?  Russia?  Rural backwoods USA?  Dog fighting rings?  Do you think we were always kind to animals?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 11, 2015)

Many areas in the US use worse methods. I've seen it.

Do some research.

I despise this but we need to clean up our own backyard before we judge others.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^
> ...



I think real men have respected God's creatures since the start of time.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



coyote is right----she may find out of more than a billion muslims------five or six who object to the Islamic view on dogs as crap to be eliminated by any means no matter
how cruel.    Muhummad did not like dogs to the extent that some very very adherent muslims will not so much as GAZE upon one.    The rapist pig liked cats.  ---thus adherent muslims all but worship them.    To know what muslims actually do believe and support-----talk to muslims---not coyote


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Many areas in the US use worse methods. I've seen it.
> 
> Do some research.
> 
> I despise this but we need to clean up our own backyard before we judge others.



Shut up, you sanctimonious d-bag.

I know plenty of cases of animal cruelty in the US; so, don't be telling me to do research. Secondly, that's not the f'ing issue. And I won't stay silent just because you want to look the other way to protect your Muslim cohorts.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Many areas in the US use worse methods. I've seen it.
> 
> Do some research.
> 
> I despise this but we need to clean up our own backyard before we judge others.



My back yard is already clean so I'll judge away.

Anyone who tortures animals is a piece of shit and should be put down


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 12, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Many areas in the US use worse methods. I've seen it.
> ...




good point.    SO?       I understand the POV  muslims have regarding dogs because I learned about it from muslims.    For muslims dogs are as disgusting as
are pigs.  --------an interesting reality.       The attitude of jews regarding both dogs and pigs is actually not at all similar to the muslim  POV       For jews-----dogs and pigs are simply----NOT EDIBLE.     Lots of animals are not edible----camels, horses, donkeys, elephants, dinosaurs     (interestingly enough -----GIRAFFES are edible----if you can manage to slit its carotid fast enough----once you FIND it)

for muslims pigs and dogs are SO DETESTABLE  that they deserve no consideration--------they are sorta the JOOOOS of the animal world----just LOOKING at a dog can be a problem for a good muslim.    Jews do not harbor such a problem-----one can look at---pet, and even like a dog------but there is a bit of advice that shows up in the literature------that advises   "do not keep dogs in your house because they frighten beggars from your door"     (sounds not so bad to me----but that writing does exist)      In any case----if you are a dog-----do not expect to get away in a muslim area unmutilated


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Well to me it's an absolutely ridiculous and downright stupid attitude.

Tell me if these people are so devout and god loving why torture the creatures they must believe god put on the planet?

It's just one more conflicting attitude the religious idiots in the world have


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yup, Iran killing dogs with acid injections. Motherfuckers!



Then again if the Saudis did it, you wouldn't hear about it. 

Always bad stories from Iran, it's a way of vilifying Iran to make it easier to invade at some point in the future with a Republican President in the White House.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 12, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, Iran killing dogs with acid injections. Motherfuckers!
> ...


It's not just Iran

It's Muslims.

Dogs are better than Muslims


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 12, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Well, I doubt anything I could say would change your ignorance, so probably no point, hey?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 12, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, Iran killing dogs with acid injections. Motherfuckers!
> ...



The US has an unholy allowance with SA. How is this an excuse for Iran or Muslims?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 12, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I'm not ignorant about Muslim attitudes toward dogs

It's the fact that I know about them that makes me angry.

I have no place for people who would kill a dog just because they have some whacked out and yes stupid religious belief.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



What?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 12, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



But then again I guess you'd have a place for people who go into other countries and cause massive problems leading to hundreds of thousands of deaths. 

The US isn't one to be comparing when trying to show nice happy things.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 12, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



But then again I guess you'd have a place for people who go into other countries and cause massive problems leading to hundreds of thousands of deaths. 

The US isn't one to be comparing when trying to show nice happy things.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



They were few and far between.

The Jains come to mind, as real men.  But dogs have always held a low place in the many faiths.  Street dogs are treated horribly in many parts of the world.

So what is the root of the character?  

It's what lies in the hearts of those who seek to change the cruelties of their cultures.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Many areas in the US use worse methods. I've seen it.
> ...



Thank you for revealing the true intent of your thread.  It's not about cruelty to dogs.  It's not about doing anything about it.  It's not that you even really care about those dogs since that's not "the f'ing issue". It's simply another excuse for you to vent your hatred of Muslims.  

The people running and supporting the Vafa shelter, and other endeavors like that care far more than you and are doing something to change things.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 12, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



FYI I was always against invading Iraq and this has nothing to do with that now does it?

A culture that will torture and slaughter harmless animals for no good reason is one that deserves disdain.

If you can't see that then we have nothing more to say to each other


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 12, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



So, you basically have no follow-up now that I didn't go down the rabbit hole. (That I didn't chase your distraction in case you don't get simple metaphors). Let me explain this in simple talk: You tried to make Saudi Arabia somehow relevant to the fact that Iranian Muslims are inhumanely killing dogs. And when I didn't indulge your US-Saudi bull shit, you gave me a retarded "What?"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



So, despising Muslims somehow cancels out my concern for the dogs? Nice logic, bro.

As far as the people running shelters, I wouldn't say they care more; but they certainly worker harder for the animals (and often get paid for it). I do plenty in my daily life for animals though; but you're too fond of making assumptions to know that. Although, it's frankly not a contest. I don't need to freaking be doing anything for animals to be able to share a simple opinion that Muslims killing dogs with acid injections is a fucked up thing to do. Maybe, you should stop trying to make the issue about the messenger and other side issues and regard the actual issue. But you don't because you have your own agenda.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I don't know what you think the history of animal treatment by humans is or what you perceive the history of animal treatment by humans to be; but I think that it's in the human conscious to treat animals with respect and not engage in such cruel acts. Regardless, you are unwittingly making my point, anyways, as you are arguing that culture affects animal cruelty at societal levels; and it's a Muslim society perpetrating these heinous acts.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Culture DOES affect animal cruelty.  But how do you explain the cruelty in China or Russia - neither of which are Muslim?  Or, do you only care if it's abuse by Muslims?  I suspect the latter.

You also completely ignore the fact it's Muslims who are trying to change this culture.  The decent treatment of animals goes hand in hand with affluence and education not necessarily religion, and it's a fairly modern ethic.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



In countries like Iran, China and much of the third world they do not get paid for it.  They are staffed with volunteers.

Actually, the real agenda - yours, is in the post you deleted before I could respond.  Stop pretending it's out of concern for dogs.  You've never posted anything else about animal abuse.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Of course culture affects animal treatment and whether or not it extends to societal norms allowing for animal cruelty. We could easily go country by country and look at the derivations. 

I would explain the animal cruelty in China and Russia by the oppressiveness in their systems just as Islam is a grand oppressive force as well.

Even if I were to grant you the idea that animal treatment is equated to affluence and education, it wouldn't be an argument for Islam. Islam oppresses affluence and education.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I didn't delete a post.

Okay...

1. I am not using animals as a prop to an agenda. I posted this in the middle east forum and not Pets for the very reason that I was focusing on the politics. That's totally appropriate despite your cheap attempts to cut me down for it.
2. I disagree that my posting history has any relevance in making such a thread; but you're not even right. I have created plenty of pro-animal threads and participated in a great many others. Here are some that I've created (that have nothing to do with Muslims):

 Stray dogs pay their respects to Margarita Suarez US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Animal Stories US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Learning about animals US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Animal cruelty does not seem tied with oppressive systems.  It's tied with culture.  Dog fighting for example, is a brutal abusive "sport" practiced in countries with open democratic systems.  Romania is not "oppressive" but is considered one of the ten worst countries for animal abuse.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



You did.  I saw it, then it was gone.  It still exists however.



> Okay...
> 
> 1. I am not using animals as a prop to an agenda. I posted this in the middle east forum and not Pets for the very reason that I was focusing on the politics. That's totally appropriate despite your cheap attempts to cut me down for it.
> 2. I disagree that my posting history has any relevance in making such a thread; but you're not even right. I have created plenty of pro-animal threads and participated in a great many others. Here are some that I've created (that have nothing to do with Muslims):
> ...



I owe you apologies for that slur then - apologe.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yea, cos enlightenment is a facilitator to animal oppression (sarcasm). (Bad) Culture or subculture is most often a facilitator to animal abuse. I don't even know why you're arguing that. It's frankly a trite and completely wrong argument.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I vaguely recall deleting a post now that I've had some time to think. I am not hiding anything; speak to whatever it was I deleted if you think it's relevant.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 12, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I'm a vegetarian. I don't like it when animals get used in a sort of mass holocaust which we hide away and make sure all dead animals come wrapped in plastic and with names like beef and pork, rather than "dead cow" or "dead pig". 

Animal torture happens in a lot of countries. There was a case in China a month ago of a dog meat festival, totally barbaric, however generally you'll only find out about it if the country is an "enemy" of the US, like Iran is.

So, while I detest those who treat animals badly, I can also see what the real issue of this sort of article is. It's about vilifying Iran, as opposed to reporting about EVERY country where animal abuse is prevalent.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



No, I asked what? because I didn't get your point. You make a clear point I will respond. You don't..... well, you get me asking what you're talking about. It's quite simple.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 13, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



IDGAF about Iran.  Reporting that muslims like to torture dogs is simply the truth it happens in all muslim communities.  As far as I'm concerned it's a practice that deserves to be exposed

And I'm no fan of China or many Asian countries where people would hunt down an kill every last tiger because they think powdered tiger penis will magically make their dicks bigger.

And yes animal abuse happens everywhere but at least here it seems to be isolated wackos not culturally accepted practice.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 13, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> IDGAF about Iran.  Reporting that muslims like to torture dogs is simply the truth it happens in all muslim communities.  As far as I'm concerned it's a practice that deserves to be exposed
> 
> And I'm no fan of China or many Asian countries where people would hunt down an kill every last tiger because they think powdered tiger penis will magically make their dicks bigger.
> 
> And yes animal abuse happens everywhere but at least here it seems to be isolated wackos not culturally accepted practice.



Dogs are considered to be dirty. Iran has actually banned people from keeping dogs. In many countries animals are tortured. 

Yes, the practice needs to be exposed. However this article isn't exposing ALL COUNTRIES which do this, it's exposing ONE COUNTRY that's doing this, and it's not doing it because the people who wrote it care about dogs either. 

The US and Europe are among the most animal friendly countries. It's what happens when you have more money instead of just living day to day to make ends meet, suddenly other things become more important. 

Iran is poorer now because of US sanctions.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 13, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > IDGAF about Iran.  Reporting that muslims like to torture dogs is simply the truth it happens in all muslim communities.  As far as I'm concerned it's a practice that deserves to be exposed
> ...



You're not going to make me feel sorry for Muslims who kill dogs for fun.

And all you have to do is Google muslims and dogs and you'll easily see it's not just Iran.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 13, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> You're not going to make me feel sorry for Muslims who kill dogs for fun.
> 
> And all you have to do is Google muslims and dogs and you'll easily see it's not just Iran.



If you had read my posts, you'd have seen that I wasn't asking you to be sorry for anyone. 

You see, the point I was making was that you were basically being mind controlled by the powers that be into hating Iran, so the US with a Republican president in the future would be able to invade. 

Do you know the Powell Doctrine?

One of the things is that the US needs public support for any war. They make public support with articles about people killing dogs, and other such stuff. 






In the US on the ever of the war support was 72% and rose with victory. Support lessened when people realised it was not such a good idea. But that didn't matter, they needed support in 2003, not 2004. 






Support rose from below 40% only the year before. Not hard when the media is a willing lapdog. 

USATODAY.com

In Europe it was a different story. 

Spain had 74% no, France 60% no, Luxembourg 59% no, some countries were about 50/50.

The majority of the anti-Iraqi media stories were aimed at the American public. Of course there were stories in other western countries too. I mean, a man like Rupert Murdoch has interests in the UK as well as in the US and would have been pumping out the same crap in both countries.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 13, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You're not going to make me feel sorry for Muslims who kill dogs for fun.
> ...



Sorry but I don't "hate Iran"

I have not once mentioned Iran other than to say IDGAF about Iran

All my posts have been about the muslim culture of torturing harmless animals because of idiotic religious beliefs not about Iran or any country in particular


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 13, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Sorry, er.. where did I say you hated Iran? Oh, right, I didn't. This is ridiculous, why do you have to keep going off on one about something I didn't say. You pick up on a small part of what I say, change it, then use this to argue back. 

Have you actually bothered to read any of my posts? Seriously? Because you don't seem to be reading what I'm writing.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 13, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



And I quote

_You see, the point I was making was that you were basically being mind controlled by the powers that be into hating Iran, so the US with a Republican president in the future would be able to invade._


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 13, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> And I quote
> 
> _You see, the point I was making was that you were basically being mind controlled by the powers that be into hating Iran, so the US with a Republican president in the future would be able to invade._



And somehow you decided that this was me saying "You hate Iran", I'm sorry, where in this does it say "You hate Iran"??

Also, "you" has various forms, singular 2nd person, plural 2nd person and also an impersonal "you". You clearly decided that I mean you as in 2nd person singular to refer to you, because... because... probably because you wanted it to so you could have a really shit argument with someone over nothing much important. What, the whole "you're a fucking stupid democrat why are you so stupid" is getting a little tiring for you and you decided to go for something different, or you think I'm a democrat and you thought you'd just do the same old on me? 

Either way this is a complete load of rubbish. I'm out. You're boring the hell out of me. Bye.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 13, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And I quote
> ...



When you are replying solely to me then when you use the word you you are addressing me personally not some plural you


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > IDGAF about Iran.  Reporting that muslims like to torture dogs is simply the truth it happens in all muslim communities.  As far as I'm concerned it's a practice that deserves to be exposed
> ...



Oh, well someone should've said that they were poor and brown. Okay, we can  give them a pass.


----------

